# I have geico commercial insurance on the phone??



## superjtrdr (Jun 9, 2015)

This agent is telling me if the app is on and I am not in a ride uber won't cover a wreck my fault. True or false?


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

Thats true in most markets except California and a few others. Not sure the period one liability coverage has gone nationwide. Someone correct me if i missed something.

And True as long as you tell the truth. Most driver just plan to lie that the app was on. No passenger to rat them out.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Walkersm said:


> Thats true in most markets except California and a few others. Not sure the period one liability coverage has gone nationwide. Someone correct me if i missed something.
> 
> And True as long as you tell the truth. Most driver just plan to lie that the app was on. No passenger to rat them out.


I'm starting to see Uber drivers in my town running with magnetic signs on the door, window etc...... That would make it tough to conceal what they were doing.


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

Huberis said:


> I'm starting to see Uber drivers in my town running with magnetic signs on the door, window etc...... That would make it tough to conceal what they were doing.


Yea well that is not smart. Why they doing that? they hoping for street hails?


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Walkersm said:


> Yea well that is not smart. Why they doing that? they hoping for street hails?


One sign says "Penn State Uber Driver 409 For a ride download app"

I get the premise, they may wind up getting attention from places they hadn't thought of. Such signs will make it easier for people like the PUC to spot them. The biggest issue would be insurance. Even if they have insurance that is OK with what they are doing....... Such a sign could make it tougher for them to prove they weren't working at the time of an accident should it be in their favor to do so.


----------



## superjtrdr (Jun 9, 2015)

According to this diagram drivers are insured before accepting a ride as long as thee app is on so I am going with false. I came out of hiding today and switch from Geico to commercial Geico. My yearly cost only went up by about $200. The fact that the cost only increased by a small amount leads me I might be right. There is no significant increased risk to my insurance company. I have my app on most of the time.

https://www.policygenius.com/blog/l..._insurance_coverage_infographic_blog_7.22.png


----------



## turbovator (Aug 3, 2015)

Walkersm said:


> Thats true in most markets except California and a few others. Not sure the period one liability coverage has gone nationwide. Someone correct me if i missed something.
> 
> And True as long as you tell the truth. Most driver just plan to lie that the app was on. No passenger to rat them out.


The first thing an insurance company does when they get a claim is try to find a reason NOT to pay it. They will want verification from a source other than the drivers word. Come on smarten up guy.


----------



## turbovator (Aug 3, 2015)

superjtrdr said:


> According to this diagram drivers are insured before accepting a ride as long as thee app is on so I am going with false. I came out of hiding today and switch from Geico to commercial Geico. My yearly cost only went up by about $200. The fact that the cost only increased by a small amount leads me I might be right. There is no significant increased risk to my insurance company. I have my app on most of the time.
> 
> https://www.policygenius.com/blog/l..._insurance_coverage_infographic_blog_7.22.png





superjtrdr said:


> According to this diagram drivers are insured before accepting a ride as long as thee app is on so I am going with false. I came out of hiding today and switch from Geico to commercial Geico. My yearly cost only went up by about $200. The fact that the cost only increased by a small amount leads me I might be right. There is no significant increased risk to my insurance company. I have my app on most of the time.
> 
> https://www.policygenius.com/blog/l..._insurance_coverage_infographic_blog_7.22.png


You better speak live to an agent. That's not what I have found it to be. From the time Uber matches you to a rider to the time your rider gets out you are in Uber,s insurance, which is liability insurance only! If your in an accident during either of these periods your on your own for your vehicle repair. App off or on but no Uber rider match or rider your on your own insurance. Better check your insurance is for both liability and collision, I doubt it for an addition $ 200 a year.


----------



## superjtrdr (Jun 9, 2015)

Total Premium:
$1,410.00
My personal insurance was around 1200


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

*http://txlege.texastribune.org/84/bills/HB1733/*
I read the text of this. Who pays for the "adequate TNC insurance"?

"The Governor of Texas also signed HB 1733 which addresses insurance for drivers of transportation network companies (TNC) such as Uber and Lyft. The bill sets out insurance requirements for vehicles used in a TNC and requires claims payments for repairs of vehicles used in a TNC operation be paid to the repair facility directly or to the owner and lienholder jointly. HB 1733 goes into effect on Jan. 1, 2016."
*http://www.cornerstoneleague.coop/t...lls_benefitting_credit_unions_vetoes_one.html*




superjtrdr said:


> This agent is telling me if the app is on and I am not in a ride uber won't cover a wreck my fault. True or false?


True. You are under personal insurance.


----------



## turbovator (Aug 3, 2015)

UberNorthStar said:


> *http://txlege.texastribune.org/84/bills/HB1733/*
> I read the text of this. Who pays for the "adequate TNC insurance"?
> 
> "The Governor of Texas also signed HB 1733 which addresses insurance for drivers of transportation network companies (TNC) such as Uber and Lyft. The bill sets out insurance requirements for vehicles used in a TNC and requires claims payments for repairs of vehicles used in a TNC operation be paid to the repair facility directly or to the owner and lienholder jointly. HB 1733 goes into effect on Jan. 1, 2016."
> ...


You are only on Uber's insurance from the time Uber matches you to a rider and your on your way to pick them up and until the rider leaves your car and you end the trip. At any other point you are on your personal insurance.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

turbovator said:


> You are only on Uber's insurance from the time Uber matches you to a rider and your on your way to pick them up and until the rider leaves your car and you end the trip. At any other point you are on your personal insurance.


Hey Jersey! 
I am not wet behind the ears!

*This is Texas* where *on Jan 1, 2016* all Texas TNC drivers must carry adequate insurance. That means either the drivers pay for a commercial policy across the board or Uber pays. I ask "who"? In the end it will be the driver's responsibility.

Not JM2cW - FACT!


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

In some markets (like Minneapolis) you have to put the uber trade on your car. a U in the lower right hand corner of your windshield (never mind the law about not putting crap on your windshield I guess) and "UBER" on the right side of your rear window.

Not sure what happens if you don't. but I see both as a sure fire way to get your car keyed if your not careful.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

superjtrdr said:


> According to this diagram drivers are insured before accepting a ride as long as thee app is on so I am going with false. I came out of hiding today and switch from Geico to commercial Geico. My yearly cost only went up by about $200. The fact that the cost only increased by a small amount leads me I might be right. There is no significant increased risk to my insurance company. I have my app on most of the time.
> 
> https://www.policygenius.com/blog/l..._insurance_coverage_infographic_blog_7.22.png


Insured for liability.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

UberNorthStar said:


> Hey Jersey!
> I am not wet behind the ears!
> 
> *This is Texas* where *on Jan 1, 2016* all Texas TNC drivers must carry adequate insurance. That means either the drivers pay for a commercial policy across the board or Uber pays. I ask "who"? In the end it will be the driver's responsibility.
> ...


LIABILITY! Houston has made it that Uber must cover even if the drivers insurance doesn't. But that's the pax and other people. Not the driver's car. Just as you can drive around Texas with only liability coverage you can with Uber also. But if you cause the wreck it won't cover your car. Same if an uninsured driver hits you.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

UberNorthStar said:


> who pays for the insurance, Uber or the driver.


Driver ... expecting Uber to pay for the required insurance is like expecting them to pay for gas ... or pay sustainable fares ... never gonna happen
I had Commercial Insurance for the first 6 months of driving because I didn't want to take the risk of driving in the "gap". However, since I served 10 years USAF ... as soon as USAA offered Ride Share Gap insurance in Texas ... I dropped commercial insurance like a hot potato ... and will carry USAA gap insurance until I stop driving for Uber (which could be soon, if they keep lowering the fares). That said, USAA Gap Coverage is only $9/mo; whereas commercial insurance from Progressive was $430/mo.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

UberNorthStar said:


> Fuzzy,
> How long have you seen me on this board regularly? For a month. I know how the insurance works as I ran it by MY insurance agent.
> 
> On January 1, *2016 *(next year) a new *Texas* law goes into effect that all TNC drivers _*in the state must carry adequate insurance coverage while on the app.*_ This has nothing to do with the City of Houston ordinance except Hstn is located in the State of Texas.
> ...


It is not 2016 yet in case you haven't noticed.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

merkurfan said:


> In some markets (like Minneapolis) you have to put the uber trade on your car. a U in the lower right hand corner of your windshield (never mind the law about not putting crap on your windshield I guess) and "UBER" on the right side of your rear window.


Interesting. Can the "UBER" be removed from the back window when you are not working? I would not want it there when I am not working.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

Ziggy said:


> I had Commercial Insurance for the first 6 months of driving because I didn't want to take the risk of driving in the "gap".


Who was your commercial insurance carrier?


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

UberNorthStar said:


> Interesting. Can the "UBER" be removed from the back window when you are not working? I would not want it there when I am not working.


yes. it's a static cling.


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

merkurfan said:


> In some markets (like Minneapolis) you have to put the uber trade on your car. a U in the lower right hand corner of your windshield (never mind the law about not putting crap on your windshield I guess) and "UBER" on the right side of your rear window.
> 
> Not sure what happens if you don't. but I see both as a sure fire way to get your car keyed if your not careful.


I talked to some local cops (two who were my passengers), and one undercover who tried to get me to give him a gypsy fare (which I refused, he showed me his badge and said right answer)...all parties in both instances say that they don't have the time or the resources to enforce the regulations, it's too confusing at this time. I also talked to a cop who said we'd never be able to drive on Marquette as taxis do.


----------



## superjtrdr (Jun 9, 2015)

I am happy with the $200 a year increase. It's only covers the comprehensive portion but not the liability when the app is on and the driver isn't in a drive. That's what the $200 is for.


----------

